# November 2020 POTM Nominations



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 1, 2020)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2020 nominations
Both the winning photographer and the member submitting it will get a TPF POTM decal that can be used on any smooth, hard surface such as an auto window, Ipad, clipboard, etc.

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE (3) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of the contest as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer. Photo should not have been posted in any month/year prior.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning once in a 12-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize once.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

9) While Snowbear may like bacon and sausage, I LOVE pizza!

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. *Add link to the thread where it was originally posted*.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please follow the link to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 4, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 6, 2020)

Untitled by @Tuna posted here NYC Street 5


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 12, 2020)

Magic Moments by @oldhippy


----------



## weepete (Nov 12, 2020)

https://www.thephotoforum.com/threads/melted.449958/ By @zulu42 a fantastic abstract and my nomination this month!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 15, 2020)

Get 'em in, folks!


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 15, 2020)

Knife and wood by ronlane


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 19, 2020)

This photo by @ZombiesniperJr  in this thread Bald Eagle with gull.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 21, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 24, 2020)

Busy times on Lake Ontario just as sun appears above the horizon by @Philmar 
WATER


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 24, 2020)

Butterfly Memories by @oldhippy 
Butterfly Memories


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 24, 2020)

The path I trod! by @Space Face 
Country/Woodland Walk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 27, 2020)

bump


----------



## mountainjunkie (Nov 29, 2020)

Lacewing by Johann Shutte

Lacewing


----------



## mountainjunkie (Nov 30, 2020)

Untitled by @jcdeboever 

Weekly challenge 11/14 - 11/20  Making the ordinary interesting


----------



## mountainjunkie (Nov 30, 2020)

Kaitlyn 2 by @ronlane 

Kaitlyn 2


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 1, 2020)

This one by @smoke665 in this thread: Christmas Joy 2020


----------

